# VPN einrichten



## franky-snoop (9. September 2003)

Bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet.

Ich möchte eine VPN-Verbindung zwischen Einzelcomputern und einem LAN herstellen.
Im LAN steht ein Router, hinter dem 3 Server stehen.

Welche hardware- und softwareseitigen Voraussetzungen muss ich erfüllen?

Benötige ich spezielle Hardware?
Und welche SW könnt ihr auf Server- bzw Clientseite empfehlen?

Info: Beide Systeme laufen unter WIN2000.

Danke euch schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

Dein Router muss VPN unterstützen, sonst kannste es gleich vergessen. Alles weitere: (noch) keine Ahnung. Aber  ist immer so freundlich und hilft dir bestimmt.


----------



## franky-snoop (9. September 2003)

was wäre aber, wenn ich den VPN-Server software-mäßig installieren würde - also im LAN hinter dem Router

Oder welche Argumente sprechen für eine hardware-seitige Lösung - also einen VPN-Router bzw eine VPN-Firewall?


----------



## dfd1 (14. September 2003)

Um eine VPN durch einen Router zu ermöglichen, *muss* der Router VPN unterstützen und dafür konfigueriert sein. Ist so, geht nicht anders. 

Punkt, Aus, Schluss, Fine, Sense!


----------



## topi (1. November 2003)

*VPN über PPTP*

Hallo..

die Antwort von dfd1 klingt zwar sehr definitiv ist aber schlicht falsch. 
Einen speziellen Router benötigst du nur, wenn du komplexere VPN
Protokolle wie IPSec benutzen willst. Wenn du auf PPTP zurückgreifst
genügt ein Router mit VirtualServer Funktionalität, ein Router also der
einen Serverdienst nach aussen spiegeln kann. In diesem Fall musst
du einfach nur den PPTP Port (1723) freigeben. 

Gruß,
topi


----------



## TOCC (17. November 2003)

Hallo miteinander,

Auch ich hab hierzu einige Probleme:

Allgemeines:
Wir sind 3 Wohngemeinschaften, alle haben XDSL oder KABEL, und es befinden sich pro Wohnung ein Netzwerk (LAN1,Lan2,Lan3) hinter einem Server der die Internetverbindung mittels winroute oder wingate im Lan verteilt.

-> war ja noch kein problem

So und nun der Haken:

Wir würden gerne alle drei LAN´s mittels Vpn-Netzwerk verbinden.
Also wurde auf einem der 3 Server (nennen wir ihn SERVER1) Windows 2000 Advanced Server installiert, und jeweils mit den anderen beiden Servern ( Server 2 & 3 ) zu Server1 verbunden. Das war ganz einfach und funzte auch gleich mal.

So und nun die probleme:
PC´s im lan 1 konnten auf alle PC´s  im heimnetz zugreifen, plus Server2&3 (wenn verbunden natürlich) jedoch nicht auf die andern Computer in Lan2 & 3.
Analog wars in den anderen Netzwerken.
Und zusätzlich war es sobald eine vpn-verbindung aufrecht war nicht mehr möglich gleichzeitig zu surfen. Wiesooooooooo verdammt noch mal.......

Woran kanns liegen 
Ich hoffe die beschreibung war ausführlich genug, sonst bitte um mehr info anfragen.

Dankend im voraus TOCC

P.s: keines der lans besitzt einen hardware router


----------



## Whizzly (17. November 2003)

Hi, 
also wenn ich mich recht errinnere, gibts beim Windows-eigenen VPN-Server die Einschränkung, dass nur eine Verbindung gleichzeitig möglich ist... Weiss nur nicht, ob man das ändern kann, oder ob das die maximlae Verbindungsanzahl ist.
Es gibt aber genügend andere VPN-Dienste, die dieses Problem lösen sollten.

Schönen Abend noch
Whizzly


----------



## TheNBP (18. November 2003)

@TOCC

Genau darüber, zwei oder mehr Lan's über das Internet zu koppeln hab ich mir demletzt auch mal den Kopf zerbrochen. Meiner Theorie nach braucht man dazu folgendes.... (erst mal davon ausgehend das man zwei Lan's vernetzten will)


1. Die Lan's müssen verschiedene Subnetze sein. z.b. Lan1: 192.168.1.1(bis 255) Lan2: 192.168.2.1(bis 255) Lan3 192.168.3.1(bis 255) bei Subnetz Maske 255.255.255.0 usw.

2. Der Router in dem Lan muss über die Möglichkeit verfügen das man die Routing Tabelle manipulieren kann. Geht mit ziemlich jedem Software Router, und Windows2000 Server kann das auch schon von Haus aus.

3. Ein VPN Server auf den sich der andere Router einwählen kann. Idealerweise ist der VPN Server auch gleich einer der Router.

4. Evtl. einen Wins Server zur Namensauflösung über den Router hinweg.

Gehen wir mal davon aus das es einen Router1 192.168.1.1 in dem LAN1 und einen Router2 192.168.2.1 in dem anderen LAN2 gibt. Der VPN Server (der Router1 ist) hat 172.20.107.1  und der VPN Client (der Router2 ist) 172.20.107.2 Dann müsste der Eintrag der in die Routingtabelle auf Server1 gemacht werden muss in ungefähr so aussehen

"route ADD 192.168.2.1 MASK 255.255.255.0 172.20.107.2 METRIC 1 IF 1" 

was in etwa bedeutet das wenn ein Client im LAN1 192.168.1.1(bis 255) den Router nach einer Verbindung zu den IP's im LAN2 192.168.2.1(bis 255) fragt, dann soll der Router das Paket an den anderen Router in LAN2 der mit der Adresse 172.20.107.2" eingewählt ist weiterschicken.... das ganze muss auf der Gegenseite in umgekehrter Reihenfolge eingetragen werden.

Das Problem mit der nicht funktionierenden Internetverbindug bei erfolgter VPN Einwahl ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein gelöschtes Default Gateway. Du kannst in der Konsole (DOS Box) des Rechner auf dem die Internet Verbindug ausfällt mal "route print" eingeben. Bei korrekt gesetztem Default Gateway (also nicht aktivem VPN)muss sowas wie 0.0.0.0 ___ 0.0.0.0 145.142.144.145 145.142.145 erscheinen. Sobald das VPN aktiviert ist verschwindet der Eintrag wahrscheinlich aus der Tabelle. Abhilfe könnte hier die Option unter der VPN Verbindung > Netzwerk > Internetprotokoll(TCP/IP) > Eigenschaften > Erweitert > "Standardgateway für das Remotenetzwerk verwenden bringen"

....wiegesagt soviel zur Theorie, ich konnte das bisher noch nicht so testen. Ich biete an, mal zu Testzwecken bei Eurem Mini Netzwerk mitzumachen, und bei der Einrichtung weiterhin behilflich zu sein, da es mir auch ein bischen unter den Nägeln brennt auszuprobieren ob das denn so funktioniert. Also bei Interesse melde Dich mal. Kontakt auf http://www.thenbp.de


----------



## Kicki (18. November 2003)

Der Beitrag von Wizzly ist richtig, es gibt eine Option unter Server 2003 Pro ( aber nur dort ), da kann man unter VPN die Einstellung regeln. Also darauf achten das es Server 2003 Pro ist 


> _Original geschrieben von TOCC _
> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> Auch ich hab hierzu einige Probleme:
> ...


 *Also darauf achten das es Server 2003 Pro ist *


----------

